# Griggs Tuesday Nighters, Sunday mornings



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Yes guys it's almost that time, as Mike has said. April 12 will be the kick-off date. It will be interesting to see what effects some of the mentioned changes will change things, but 1 thing I don't think will change is that this is a fun and relaxed tournament due mostly to the fact that it is a great group of guys (and a few gals sometimes) that make it so. 
If there is interest, we will hold a few tournaments at Oshay, starting on April 17, until Gary kicks his year off. I talked with him a few days ago and he plans being back this year with maybe a minor change of 2, so I would like to say welcome back Gary.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I talked to Garry today. He'll be posting a schedule as soon as he gets the permit issues finished. Looking forward to seeing all you guys again. I hope to make a lot more than I did last year.
I have to say I'm looking forward to soft water now, even though I love the hard water. Time to get out in the boat and enjoy the warm weather. See you guys soon.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Bill... Sorry I haven't posted anything so far about the G/O Bass Tournaments. I just wanted to make sure I was going to be able to hold them this year and now I need to get the permits straighten out. Anyways... I hope to be up and ready by the first Sunday after Mothers day. I will be posting as soon as I can.

Thanks again Bill and Chuck for helping me out last year.

see ya on the water soon.
GarryS


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Gary , glad to see that you are doing better. Here is a link that will allow you to look at all the dates that are already taken. This will save you a bunch of time either on the phone or downtown.. 
http://fishandtales.net/columbus_tournament_schedule.htm


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Cant wait to start catchin some BASS on tues


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Season opener tomorrow!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

good luck guys...anxious to hear the results of the first wiegh in


----------

